# X Factor winner



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't watch the X Factor as there is so much silliness, over-hyping and guffawing these days. But I did see the final and must say the lass who won - Louisa Johnson - has a mighty pair of tonsils. She sang Dylan's "Forever Young" in the final and it has just been released. Just hope at 17 she doesn't burn them out with too much con belto!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

What annoys me in cases like this is the amount of pap-peddling songwriters who will now be falling over themselves giving her **** songs to sing in order to fast-track her into the charts.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> What annoys me in cases like this is the amount of pap-peddling songwriters who will now be falling over themselves giving her **** songs to sing in order to fast-track her into the charts.


What annoys me is the amount of hype that is put on these kids, none of whom have done anything much before. The praise and the build up - then the elimination and disappointment. Like a bear pit.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

How come these singers all sound the same? Obnoxious.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

DavidA said:


> What annoys me is the amount of hype that is put on these kids, none of whom have done anything much before. The praise and the build up - then the elimination and disappointment. Like a bear pit.


Nothing compared to the cruelty of putting delusional no-talenters through several auditions before bringing them out on stage to be laughed at by everyone.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Schubussy said:


> Nothing compared to the cruelty of putting delusional no-talenters through several auditions before bringing them out on stage to be laughed at by everyone.


Yep! Agreed. They take the talented and the no-hopers.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Morimur said:


> How come these singers all sound the same? Obnoxious.


It has been true in other years but not this year. The winner definitely has a great voice.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Morimur said:


> How come these singers all sound the same? Obnoxious.


all sound the same? try watching an ENTIRE episode of X Factor and you will hear rock, gospel, country, soul, jazz...:angel:


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Iean said:


> all sound the same? try watching an ENTIRE episode of X Factor and you will hear rock, gospel, country, soul, jazz...:angel:


But then you have to watch X-Factor...


----------

